
Qb) Cubes – Turing Complete Toy Building Block [pdf] - ilijavanil
https://qbcubes.com/data/CubyTuringCompleteness.pdf
======
ilijavanil
To get your qb) Cubes, visit [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/qb-cubes-
universal-toy-bu...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/qb-cubes-universal-
toy-building-blocks-3d-toys/) :) !

